# Done this one before but..Harry 'Bastard' Potter



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

FUCK OFF YOU SODDING BESPECTACLED LITTLE SHIT.         

I would have bullied you at school you silly little ponce.

And as for the smug lesbian one parent family author; another $30m in the bank. Well you are still fucking ugly.......(but obviously quite smart too- doh! )

Adults. Do not read the crap. Try Terry Pratchett instead - it's for grown ups and you won't look like a Marketing Victim on the beach or at the airport.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spot the spoiled child who has read his copy already (good work, mate!) and is BORED again!

LOL

;D


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

isnt it just a tad sad some people were queuing at 12am for a book?

why cant they just order it from amazon or pick one up from waterstones in the week???

fucking sad losers if you ask me

says the man posting on an internet forum at 8pm on a saturday night

time i wasnt here !!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The new Harry Potter book that was delivered to my house at 8.15am this morning courtesy of buying on-line.

Oh, the wonders of the internet.....

Find the books unreadable, they really are written for kids to read in my opinion. Havent had any offers of entertainment this evening so just might just settle down with a bottle of wine and THE book ..........


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Lmao. Nicely put Mr C.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not that I'm doing it on purpose but I disagree with you yet again Mr C.

I, too, was bored by all the hype surrounding the Harry Potter books. However, it was actually my Mam who put me on to them. She, like me, has already read all of the Terry Pratchett books and said that the Harry Potter ones were worht it.

So, I got the first four with the intention of being the one person I knew that could say I've read them all and STILL think they're crap.

Only I didn't - because I couldn't. I really enjoyed them.

I also pre-ordered the latest novel, and it was also delivered to my door on Saturday morning while I was still in bed.

I am still very concious however of looking like an arse by readfing the books in public and so only read my books in the house.

To say you don't like them is to me reminiscent of the old Guiness ad that said:

"I've never tried Guiness, because I don't like it"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Not that I'm doing it on purpose but I disagree with you yet again Mr C.
> 
> I, too, was bored by all the hype surrounding the Harry Potter books. Â However, it was actually my Mam who put me on to them. Â She, like me, has already read all of the Terry Pratchett books and said that the Harry Potter ones were worht it.
> 
> ...


I actually bought and read the first three HP books in one holiday session _because_ of all the hype and with high expectations. Â They were shite imo. Â For context I also read an Enid Blyton Famous Five book which was far more enjoyable even though it is for kids.

Whereas Guiness is really rather pleasant and I try it quite often.

Tip: if you are going to read the H Potter books in public, don't do it with the 3/4 length trousers on  

PS One of the Guys I work with is called Tim Potter. Â He has an eight year old called Harry who is now teased constantly at school......poor litle sod.

PPS If you and yer mam have read all the Pratchett books, I am very impressed. There are over 50 of them.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ok, I meant all the discowrld ones - though I have alos read a fair few of the others - Truckers, Good Omens etc.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh - and apologies for assuming that you hadn't read the books.

And PS. At least I do agree with you on the 3/4 length troos.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Omens - I LOVE THAT BOOK - especially the theory around the design of the M25.
phoTToniq
p.s. Draco Mallfoy's real life father works at the same place as me - apparently he is now charging for his kids autographs :-/


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I am still very concious however of looking like an arse by readfing the books in public and so only read my books in the house.


Oh I don't know, wrap it up in copy of Razzle and you'll be fine on the 8.12 to Marylebone ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pah - shows how little you know - there is no 8.12 to Marylebone. (Not from HW anyway.)

And besides, it would never fit - it's far too thick.

(Not the first time I've said that!! ;D - though, admittedly, not on 8.12)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

So which of the little shits got killed off - hope it was the little ginger tosser that lives next door tom m&d

Dave


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i'd rather go out and get pissed than read a book personally


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

aye, but then for those of us with a 45 minute train journey in the morning, getting pissed isn't always the best option.

having said that, if I was pissed up on the 8.07 to Marylebone, I reckon I'd get a seat.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> aye, but then for those of us with a 45 minute train journey in the morning, getting pissed isn't always the best option.
> 
> having said that, if I was pissed up on the 8.07 to Marylebone, I reckon I'd get a seat.


You mean you don't get tanked up on the way to work? How do you get through the day?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

You may enjoy this Gary..

http://www.geocities.com/standardaddress/main.htm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You may enjoy this Gary..
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/standardaddress/main.htm


Death in the chopper rotors. Fantastic. ;D

Got one for Robbie W?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Fraid not..just imagine it's the bloated twat dressing as HP and destroy him [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------

